# Powdercoated Wheels (Gone Yellow)



## Jam (Mar 8, 2007)

*P/Coated Wheels (Gone Yellow) Pic now attached!!*

I got my wheels re-done Championship white last year. I was over the moon with the colour match and before I got the wheels back on the car i sealed them with Planet Polish sealant.

Two of them have turned yellow not long after applying this. I don't think it's the sealant as its only really the leading edge of the spoke that are discoloured. And not the Powdercoating as its only two of my wheels that it has happened to.

Can anyone recommend anything that may shift it?

I have ordered some P1 (not for this) but would that work? I'll try get some pics up when I get a chance. It's really annoying because for about a week I was really chuffed with how it was looking.

Brite Gel doesnt look at it, although gets the wheel nice and clean.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

maybe worth trying a fallout remover such as iron x


----------



## Jam (Mar 8, 2007)

Good shout, i'll try some of the stuff i have and if not ill try IronX


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes the yellowing will be down to metal particles from braking. Try and not use anything to abrasiveness as this will damage the finish and cause scratches and swirls that will give brake dust something to adhere to in the future. Apply Iron X and rinse follow thisup with a gentle claying and this will remove the remainder of the fallout.
Gordon.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

some wheel brightner will shift the yellow then seal them up.


----------



## bunds (Jan 11, 2010)

got this on the exact same set of wheels.its more like the a reaction of the powder.

tried most things iron x/tar & glue even tried using som 105 by hand.

mines where a nice white when put on then over a week or so turned a yellow/greenish on the outer face of the wheel.insides the spokes is fine though.

we powder coat at our work and the chap that done instantly asked me if i used anything on then then decided it may have been a reaction.

what pads and discs are you using at the mo?

itss a shame really as the finish is spotless.








this was as they came out the oven.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Do you have the powder coat code for the CW finish?


----------



## Jam (Mar 8, 2007)

I think its RAL 9010. I cant find the email for my ones though!


----------



## bunds (Jan 11, 2010)

LeeH said:


> Do you have the powder coat code for the CW finish?


not sure there is one to be honest but am no expert:speechles.al find out for sure from work but the powder colours are not as varied as paint codes.(RAL charts or some other?)

http://www.themeter.net/ral_e.htm have a look here.


----------



## Jam (Mar 8, 2007)

LeeH said:


> Do you have the powder coat code for the CW finish?





Jam said:


> I think its RAL 9010. I cant find the email for my ones though!


I just double checked this. RAL 9010 is the closest you will get to Championship White. RAL9001 is either more cream or more white than what you need. CW is bang in between the two (RAL 9010 and RAL 9001), with 9010 being the better choice. If your car is nice and polished with lovely paint the difference is very hard to notice.

There are safety concerns with powdercoating however. The material used can become weak if heated too much or too quickly and the effects can be devastating! The below pic is evidence that it can happen! Although the below case is only SUSPECTED to be the powdercoating process that caused it. BE AWARE of this.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Yeah, seen that before Nasty....


----------

